# how to ship invertebrates,plants and fish?



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

any idea how to ship invertebrates like shrimp,plants or fish? do you need a permit?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Where are you shipping to?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

like locally or cross country? any idea?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

If you are shipping within Canada, I think you will not need permits. If you are trying to ship internationally, then you will likely require permits. The importer will definitely require permits.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what if you are a receiver? do you need some permits? from other country again


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Technically, and from a legally standpoint, if you are importing, you are responsible for any paperwork that is required. For example, for importing plants, you will require a phytosanitary certificate showing that the plants you are importing are pest free, etc.


----------

